# VTC mini battery issue?



## herb1 (3/4/17)

Hey y'all

Fitted a new wrapped coil (26ga Twisted Kanthal @ 0.10Ω; 3mm ID, 5 wraps) over the weekend and experienced sumthing strange with the battery display on the VTC mini.

After pressing fire button to take a puff, I noticed that the battery life indicator went empty for 1 second and a second later, showed where it is was before the fire button was pressed

Is it my battery that's weakening

Also, I have on POWER mode but can't increase wattage beyond 62.5W?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/4/17)

You're pulling more power from the battery than the mod can handle. Every time you fire the mod "resets" as a type of safety feature, you will also notice that it doesn't count that puff either. 

These mods can technically fire that coil but in practice they don't do it very well. Build at a higher resistance (at least 0.2) or consider a bigger mod if you feel the need to build that low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (3/4/17)

Looks like I'll have to reduce inner diameter of wrap then


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/4/17)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Fitted a new wrapped coil (26ga Kanthal @ 0.10Ω) over the weekend and experienced sumthing strange with the battery display on the VTC mini.
> 
> ...


Yeah, couldnt finish reading your post after i looked at your avatar

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/4/17)

herb1 said:


> Looks like I'll have to reduce inner diameter of wrap then


at the very least, yes. And maybe chuck an extra wrap or two on the coil if space allows. Also make sure that all your connections are secure, a loose post screw can play a big part in throwing off your resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (4/4/17)

Fixed.
Dropped ID from 3mm to 2.4mm, 5 wraps of Kanthal Twisted
Now reading 0.14Ω; getting max 75w but 65w is sufficient

Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

